# How soon can i remove fry from parents



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

can green terror fry be removed from the parents as soon as they're wigglers? i have a tank set up already for fry but im not sure if they need the parents to survive or not, i know for a fact they wont survive in the tank they're in now for long so i want to move them as soon as possible


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

if me i will remove the fry right now! with out the parent! because your tank will have another fish will eat them!


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree once there is wrigglers they will be ok on there own in a separate tank
The other fish will otherwise eat them all slowly.


----------

